
The Eviction Economy - patmcguire
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/03/06/opinion/sunday/the-eviction-economy.html
======
brudgers
The article skips the impact of HOPE VI on the stock of public housing. It
replaced high density public housing projects with much lower density and
vouchers for private housing.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HOPE_VI](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HOPE_VI)

